# RAM erweitert - Notebook geht jetzt oft nur erst beim zweiten Mal an



## Gast170816 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wie kann ich wohl folgendes Problemchen beheben:

Seit ich aus 2 x 2 GB RAM-Dingern 2 und 4 GB gemacht habe (will mir nochmal irgendwann noch 4GB kaufen) geht das Notebook regelmäßig erst beim zweiten Mal anschalten richtig los.

Beim ersten mal geht's an läd irgendwie rum, pustet ganz doll, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Dann halt ich halt die off-Taste gedrückt und starte ihn nochmal, da fährt dann ganz normal alles hoch.

So schwarz und pustend bleibt's übrigens oft auch, wenn er kurz in den Schlafmodus geht...dann muss ich dooferweise eben das Ding zwangsweise ausschalten.

Wie kommt das denn? Ich habe ein Ideapad Z360 da sind offiziell 8GB aufrüstbar, dann dürften 6 ja kein Problem sein... ich habe unten die 4GB und im oberen Steckplatz die 2 GB falls das noch wichtig ist. Ich befürchte, dass vielleicht in einer Weile das ganze Notebook kaputt geht weil da evtl. irgendwas falsch läuft.


----------



## PC Heini (10. Juni 2013)

Grüss Dich

Passen denn die Rams zum Mainboard oder haste irgendwelche genommen?
Möglich, dass da was mit der Spannung oder Latenzzeit etwas nicht stimmt. Prüfe das mal im Bios nach.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Gast170816 (10. Juni 2013)

Naja, ich hab die genommen, die beim Onlineversand für exakt mein Notebook dastanden. Es sind welche von Samsung, da denke ich mal, die sind vielleicht auch ne Ecke besser als irgendwelche noname-Dinger?!
Auf was muss ich genau gucken, was auf dem Ram und was wo im BIOS stehen muss?


----------



## PC Heini (10. Juni 2013)

Zu den Rams musste das Datenblatt studieren, mit welchem Clock die am besten arbeiten. Im Bios guckste bei Ram Timing oder Clock. Ansonsten kannste auch mal im Bios die Option Load optimal Setting oder wie das dann bei Deinem Bios heisst, anwählen. Somit sucht sich das Bios die geeigneten Einstellungen selbst.


----------



## Gast170816 (11. Juni 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank für den Tipp ich gucke da mal...
(PS: Ich glaube, das besagte Problem tritt vor allem auf, wenn es per Akku läuft und wenn noch was im DVD-Laufwerk drin ist, was anfangs halt kurz mal ne Runde dreht.  ...vielleicht ist auch doof, dass ich da nun einmal 4 und einmal 2GB drin hab, ich hab mich da verplant, ich dachte da wär nur einmal 4GB drin und ich steck dann halt eins noch dazu.)


----------



## PC Heini (12. Juni 2013)

Nun ja, möglich ist vieles. Kann auch sein, dass das mischen der Rams für diesen Laptop nicht ideal ist. Soll heissen; Nur gleich grosse Rams verwenden. Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand zu Deinem Problem, und hat nen Tip.


----------

